# Excellent Saw, Great Power, Good Price



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey. Great review. Very complete. That left tilt is interesting.


----------



## wildbill903 (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks, Gizmo! I'm loving it so far.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi again.

I think you can buy metal knobs to replace the plastic ones. They should not cost too much either.


----------



## Kipster (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice review. Thank you.


----------



## deucefour (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks, your review helps


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good review


----------



## Geedubs (Jul 23, 2009)

I purchased a 36-714 used a few months ago and have been VERY pleased. I discovered quickly the value of thin kerf blades. Using them 'seemed' to pick up the hp. So far, it has handled everything I have thrown at it with aplumb. I just bought a new Grizzly tenoning jig and look forward to using it on this saw!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

How much do you think this saw would be worth today, June 2010?

In very good shape…

A fair price?

Thank you very much.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

A friend has one of these saws For Sale… but has not set a price on it…

If it's reasonable, I'd like to buy it…

... BUT, we can't get any idea of what it's worth.

Any help would sure be appreciated.

Thank you very much…


----------

